# Is the Plantfinder Updated Regularly?



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

Just curious, is the Plantfinder Updated Regularly? I notice there are some plants that have "more info coming soon" and no pictures. Coming soon seems like never, hehe. Just wondering if people are still working on it and updating and adding new plants. BTW, great job on it, very user friendly. 

Happy Holidays,
Sully


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

PlantFinder is one of the more difficult projects APC has ever undertaken. With the updating of the forum software came some changes that broke the programing to backend submission area of the database. A team has been assembled to rectify this matter and we anticipate the ability to add and edit the PlantFinder to be available again soon.


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

Awesome! well your work paid off. Probably the most visually pleasing plantfinder I've seen. The only other one I know about is the plantguide at plantgeeks.com. That one is good, but I get confused alot looking at stuff. I refer to this one first, the I go to cross reference or check on stuff that's not posted on APC plant finder. If it weren't for the plantfinder, I might not have visited this site as often. Let us know when it gets updated will ya? Gnaster simply rocks!

Thanks!

Sully!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Sully said:


> Gnaster simply rocks!


That's very true although we try not to tell him too much Sssshhhh!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

We are almost done with the PlantFinder fix. We are in testing at the moment. If things are OK, should be a matter of a day or so. I know Carlos has a lot of updates he wants to put up.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> We are almost done with the PlantFinder fix. We are in testing at the moment. If things are OK, should be a matter of a day or so. I know Carlos has a lot of updates he wants to put up.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Expect about two dozen brand new plant entries to be added almost immediately after the Plant Finder is fully functional.

We will also be busily working on all those plant descriptions (Coming soon!) as well.

Carlos


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

Ah, great news. I wasn't expecting this to be happening so quickly. =D> =D> =D> 

Thanks for keeping us updated.

-Sully


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

dennis said:


> That's very true although we try not to tell him too much Sssshhhh!


exactly!

Carlos sent me some links today of new stuff, so expect to see more goodies in The PF!


----------

